# 1939 Firestone Flying Ace



## klunk! (Nov 30, 2019)

Picked this up recently and trying to decide what to do with it...  There is plenty wrong with it, and a few things right. The gentleman that had it,  "restored it"  I really wish he hadn't.  Frame, Fork, Guard, Fenders, Rack all appear Original and were powder coated.  I did not see any repair work other than filling of holes in fenders from where the lights were. All bright parts look like they're original, but were painted silver.  Rear Rim Replaced with junk modern alloy, Tires all wrong.  What to do?  Whats right and whats not?  I look at it and like it but don't love it...  May try to correct a few things and pass it on.  Any thoughts?  What would have been Correct headlight?  Pedals?  Seat etc.  Looked at the original ad but hard to tell from that.  Thanks!


----------



## bike (Nov 30, 2019)

Pass on to someone who will make it a rider

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## klunk! (Nov 30, 2019)

bike said:


> Pass on to someone who will make it a rider
> 
> Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 30, 2019)

Heck I wish he hadn't restored it too. For someone to powdercoat the Frame, Fork, Guard, Fenders, Rack, then just have the chrome bits painted silver..... Well that's a head scratcher.  Although it could use a little tweaking you have VERY nice and rare bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 30, 2019)

Just reading how powdercoating can be removed with chemical stripper. Too bad but at least the bike survived!


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 30, 2019)

I'd ride it!!!


----------



## kreika (Nov 30, 2019)

ratrodz said:


> I'd ride it!!!




Nope cause it’s not silver.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 30, 2019)

kreika said:


> Nope cause it’s not silver.



Parts of it are... lol!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2019)

it's a great rider, get on it and enjoy the wind in your face.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 30, 2019)

put a different wheel set on it.what the bike needs is chrome.even if you can find some cheap wald parts and then buff the chrome and the fenders to bring out the shine of the paint and chrome.here's a sprocket.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bicycle-Wald-Chain-Ring-Crank-Sprocket-714-24-Tooth-with-Sleeve-NOS/152974757244?hash=item239e018d7c:g:JdIAAOSw5nFayOOq   bars http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312580007882 you get the idea.even the little stuff like the screws they used replace those with chrome ones.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 30, 2019)

Knock the 2 head cups out and replace change out the painted silver parts pre war seat a set of pedals buff the paint ---and it is still a rider ........ some how figure out how to remove the powder coat  then you have a good restoration candidate =if your goal is to flip it that might be the way to go


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 1, 2019)

klunk! said:


> What would have been Correct headlight? Pedals? Seat etc.



It would have taken the square profile Delta non-scripted "Winner" headlight; Torrington 8 or similar pedals.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## tryder (Dec 3, 2019)

What is "Crack - L. Finish" ?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 3, 2019)

Pm sent


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 3, 2019)

It is a type of finish that didn't last very long. Of the few known bikes that I have seen, only one had original paint that looked decent. The others I have seen have been repainted or are covered in rust. Mine had original paint under the red barn paint that was really faded and dried out....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 3, 2019)

That's a nice bike. Too bad about the powder coat, but since it's so straight and original it makes up for it. Original condition pedals, grips, and unrestored front loader all to offset  the shininess and some nice rims and period tires and really you got a nice surviving example !


----------



## tryder (Dec 3, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> It is a type of finish that didn't last very long. Of the few known bikes that I have seen, only one had original paint that looked decent. The others I have seen have been repainted or are covered in rust. Mine had original paint under the red barn paint that was really faded and dried out....
> View attachment 1105365
> 
> View attachment 1105366
> ...




Perhaps the term was used to "explain away" the texture of the steel showing through what appears to be two thin coats of paint slapped on bare metal.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 4, 2019)

I believe the original paint actually had a texture to it. The one bike I've seen with decent original paint was online. It had kind of a "crackalure" look to it. It was kind of rough looking, and not from being weathered. Kinda hard to explain.


----------

